# Rockwood Pigments, High Tor Works, Matlock Bath January 09



## goodeavens (Jan 11, 2009)

Rockwood Pigments, High Tor Works, Matlock Bath. Former site of the Via Gellia Colour Works. Visited with Lucy91

Footbridge over the River Derwent


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 11, 2009)

Such a delightful site with the red brick contrasting against the stone. Lovely setting too. Great footbridge.


----------



## goodeavens (Jan 12, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Such a delightful site with the red brick contrasting against the stone. Lovely setting too. Great footbridge.



Hi Foxylady, Yeah I really like the brickwork. Here`s two more of the bridge


----------



## The Pirate (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah that looks to be a great old site...Nice pics.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jan 17, 2009)

I love the access via the bridge  the site seems to be in quite good nick too. Is it just me or do some of those pics seem to show a lot of the surfaces to have a reddish-brown tinge?


----------



## 85 Vintage (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice site and good pics.

Any idea when it closed? I ask because I drive through Matlock Bath to Matlock an the way to see the dragon  and when i've been through in the week in working hours i'm sure i've seen activity recently-ish.


----------



## goodeavens (Jan 19, 2009)

85 Vintage said:


> Nice site and good pics.
> 
> Any idea when it closed? I ask because I drive through Matlock Bath to Matlock an the way to see the dragon  and when i've been through in the week in working hours i'm sure i've seen activity recently-ish.



I Really wasn`t sure whether it was or not when we visited mate  I haven`t managed to find anything out yet either


----------



## goodeavens (Jan 19, 2009)

The Pirate said:


> Yeah that looks to be a great old site...Nice pics.



Thanks mate


----------



## goodeavens (Jan 19, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> I love the access via the bridge  the site seems to be in quite good nick too. Is it just me or do some of those pics seem to show a lot of the surfaces to have a reddish-brown tinge?



Yeah great bridge  I noticed the red/brown covering, couldn`t make my mind up whether it was rust from the old framework or what they`d been working on


----------



## TK421 (Jan 19, 2009)

Splendid! I used to spend quite a lot of time in Matlock Bath, lovely place. Always had my eye on this gaff with it's interesting access, you have really captured it well. Well done for getting in and showing us around. I would be suprised if this remains intact for long, it's quite prime land I would have thought?


----------



## goodeavens (Jan 19, 2009)

TK421 said:


> Splendid! I used to spend quite a lot of time in Matlock Bath, lovely place. Always had my eye on this gaff with it's interesting access, you have really captured it well. Well done for getting in and showing us around. I would be suprised if this remains intact for long, it's quite prime land I would have thought?



Thanks TK421, my pleasure


----------



## herts_urbex (Jan 20, 2009)

what a lovely place. 
i love the brickwork and the bridge
a a star place and it seems verry calm


----------



## james.s (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! I never knew this place was abandoned, I will have to pay a visit soon.


----------



## Paul_K (Feb 26, 2010)

85 Vintage said:


> Nice site and good pics.
> 
> Any idea when it closed? I ask because I drive through Matlock Bath to Matlock an the way to see the dragon  and when i've been through in the week in working hours i'm sure i've seen activity recently-ish.



I think they closed it because Rockwood purchased the pigments divisions of Johnson Matthey colours (now defunct) and moved all the business to Kidsgrove, Stoke on Trent.....


----------

